# tricks/techniques to avoiding quad injection pain



## littlemoney31 (Mar 2, 2010)

seems that every time i pin the outer quad with tren e...horrible pain for 3 days after (hard to walk).  using 23g 1in.  Dont want to dilute down gear with other oils.  any other tricks?  hitting 1.5cc at a time.  i know take some alieve and stop crying. lol


----------



## weldingman (Mar 2, 2010)

Im very use to the quads pinns. A lot of different areas along the quad that I pinn. 23g 1". Only stings when I inject, I can feel the compound spreading. nothing as far as pain afterwards.


----------



## littlemoney31 (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah a very icy feeling when product is injected.  perhaps i hit a vein or a nerve.  cant barely even bend my leg.  It also seems that whenever i hit this area, i always bleed...sometimes quite a bit.  my quads are vascular and when i look at them im thinking...theres no way i can miss a vein.  i have to use them as my shoulders are just getting overused and unfortunately, i cant reach my ass...the most ideal place to hit.  considering spot injections but having such bad results with the quads makes me hesitant over going to smaller muscles.  Thanks.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 3, 2010)

Hard for me to reach my ass to and i have a 34 inch waist, lats just get in the way, have to look in a mirrow to pinn glutes, as for wiping just call my gf, lol


----------



## weldingman (Mar 3, 2010)

God I would love to see that on youtube. lol, I need to post that on anything goes, lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2010)

lol, so would I. I thought he was initially giving instructions for auto-fellatio


----------



## littlemoney31 (Mar 4, 2010)

looks like i need to get off this site as one can not get a serious answer.  yeah ok idiots i inverted myself so my balls were in my face...ha  ha you adolescent prick.  yeah my first cycle... idiot.   now can ya get back to the point at hand.  No the reality is that I do not in fact have the flexibility to twist in a manner that will allow me to twist and get a smooth correct stick of my ass.  im not goanna put a pin in me blind.  forgive me for attempting to stick correctly and safely and questioning in order to learn if i had done something wrong in the process.  which was more the nature of my first post.  Yes i am new to sticking quads.  So some sound advice is what i would like since the balls in the face thing didnt work out and all.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 4, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> lol, so would I. I thought he was initially giving instructions for auto-fellatio


 
lol


----------



## ZECH (Mar 4, 2010)

It's probably the gear more so than anything.  Do you any pain at other inject sites?


----------



## littlemoney31 (Mar 4, 2010)

not so much.  seems isolated to the quads which i wasnt expecting being a large muscle group and all.  pain subsides after 3-4 day but is paralyzing during that time.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2010)

dg806 said:


> It's probably the gear more so than anything. Do you any pain at other inject sites?


 
could his gear be to cold?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2010)

if it still hurts by the time Oprah finishes, Dr Phil will be along shortly after to address those harboured molestation issues.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll give you my secret to avoiding quad injection issues. I moved the pin to the other side, and went a little higher!


----------



## littlemoney31 (Mar 5, 2010)

mudge thanks for a real answer.  i was going to try that today.  the recommendation say to divide the quad in half but it seems that the shot comes in a little low when following that.  im goanna slide the shot point up of course while i watch oprah and dr phil with my sissies tea to apease the big mouths --ass jesus and captain homo who should just shut there mouths and stick to real answers for real people.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 5, 2010)

weldingman said:
			
		

> as for wiping just call my gf, lol



Lol


----------



## 85toy4run (May 24, 2010)

Have this problem as well. Didn't have it with other injections. This is my first with test E. I just think it is a bad mixture to much BA or BB. I am going to cut it down some then try again. 
And yes it hurts like a mother for days...


----------



## Roaddkingg (May 24, 2010)

I cant speak for tren since I havent used it but have used plenty of test-E & C, deca. One thing that I feel has helped is to warm the gear. When useing amps I run them under hot water first, wipe them down and then break them and load. Then before I pin I hit the syringe with the hair dryer(cap on ofcourse) for a minute or less. Wipe the area and hit it. Holding VERY stable with two fingers and inject with the other hand. Very little trauma hold for a few seconds after all oil is in and take out slowly. I had a really sore shot once and after that all was fine. Just a little sore(slightly tender) the next day but nothing serious. Hope this helps you some.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 24, 2010)

I'll tell you the secret to avoiding quad pain if it hurts real bad dont pinn the quads. Pin your gear in your twat instead


----------



## 85toy4run (May 25, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I'll tell you the secret to avoiding quad pain if it hurts real bad dont pinn the quads. Pin your gear in your twat instead


 
Nothing like hearing from a transvestite.. jcar change your gender symbol if you have a twat...Just saying...


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Sep 12, 2010)

You do not have to go as deep on quad shots because you do not have as much bodyfat there.  A 1" pin inserted 3/4" should suffice start out using long ester test and nothing over a cc your first few goes.  Then once you are used to it start experimenting. A friend of mine went to a website called siteinjections.com and learned a lot there including the quad shot.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 12, 2010)

Stu Pidasso said:


> You do not have to go as deep on quad shots because you do not have as much bodyfat there.  A 1" pin inserted 3/4" should suffice start out using long ester test and nothing over a cc your first few goes.  Then once you are used to it start experimenting. A friend of mine went to a website called siteinjections.com and learned a lot there including the quad shot.



2nd post and you bump an old thread? 


This thread is HILARIOUS btw, lol!


----------



## LAM (Sep 12, 2010)

dg806 said:


> It's probably the gear more so than anything.  Do you any pain at other inject sites?



that's what I would put my money on...probably a level of BA high enough to cause you discomfort.   

i always run my loading syringes under hot water to decrease the viscosity of the oil when injecting.  and I also inject after I shower so I'm pretty relaxed.


----------



## BigRed73 (Sep 12, 2010)

I get the same reaction in quads and calfs no matter what or who's gear I'm using and seems much morse with water based like winny or test susp.  I've tried all the tricks and no luck.  I understand the hard to hit the ass with a smooth stick, aspriration, and pushing end of plunger with 3ml.  It's not easy.  Sometimes geeting someone to poke you makes it easier but is a pain in the as everytime you need that poke.  Could be high BA but if no hurt elsewhere then I doubt it.

Have you tried biceps and triceps? I rotate from glutes, shoulders and if need be bi's and tri's.  Don't want to try quads or calfs since I could  not walk 4 days.

I might try higher on the quad and see how that is.


----------



## PapitoGQ (Sep 19, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Unless you have the arm proportions of a T-REX, Yes...yes you can reach you ass.
> 
> How do you wipe by the way? Between your legs? I doubt it (and hope not)
> 
> .


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 19, 2010)

Im just of to lay on the sofa and stick my balls over my head..........not because i cant reach my ass i just think it would make for a laugh when the wife walks through the door....lol


----------

